# IGNOU - Indira Gandhi National Open University



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

I am starting this thread for discussion about this rather different-from-normal university.

My first question is, What exactly *IS* IGNOU, and how does it work ?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a national university for distance education with lots of study options . 
good thing about it is it is less costly as its govt university . 
the bad thing about it is they dont notify at al . I missed my first exam because i didnt get the info . They wont send u routine mr admit cards till the exams over  . So u have to check out yourself from the website cos the brochure or prospectus seems to be insufficient . The study centre and the people working there at my place are real pain in asss . . They wont guide with the assignments . And talking about it the assignments are real pain and its difficult to get good grades . 
visit their website www.ignou.ac.in and there are some forums too . There is one more site which gives the ignou ebooks . Its www.egyankosh.ac.in . Google it if not clear .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info.

is it wise to use IGNOU as an alternative to Dual Degrees offered by BITS and IITs ?
For example, if I am unable to get a seat for an electronics+electricals B.Tech dual degree, can I take electricals from a normal collage and the other from IGNOU at the same time ?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes dual degree is a one of the pros of ignou . . But u need to check if your study centre offers such courses . . Here at my place we have limited options , hate to say its kinda backward place . . But u must be in some city so its quite possible . . Check out the prospectus and inquire in the office about it . .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't mean dual degree from IGNOU. What I asked was am I allowed to study a course, say at a random collage, like VIT, and at the same time do another similar course in IGNOU ?

I am interested in doing something like Electricals +Electronics, Electronics + Computer Science, Computer Science + Information Technology, etc this way, one in a standard university to help me study better and get benifit of campus placements and other from IGNOU for bragging rights and more impressive resume.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 28, 2009)

yes i meant the same here . . Yes you can do course at some coll + course at ignou . . And for info ignou doesnt allow 2 courses at a time . . Its courses are based on jan session and august session . . Ok the courses are separated in such siemes . . So if u are interested in more than one course in ignou itself then u'll have to have atleast 6 month diff . . 
go on and good luck for ur studies . . 

So check out what courses are given at the given session . . The jan session may be closed by now . . Sometimes u can get admission even after the due dates over but u'll have to pay fine though . . Ask for all the info . . If u dont get engg course then go for bca . . Ok


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

Jan and Aug sessions ? So does that mean applications would be on jan or does that mean session would start on jan ?

What do you advice me to do - apply to join this august itself or wait till I get settled down in my regular collage and apply for january next year (anyway first year all courses are same) ? I personally am inclined towards January 2010 instead of August 2009.

And what are fees like for BE ? Is B.Tech available ?


----------



## harishgayatri (Apr 3, 2009)

HI,

I wish to Do MCA from IGNOU

How am I supposed to go through it?

Right now I have given my TYBCOM exams.

Is there an entrance exam, I have not Taken Maths in 10+2.

Please Give details when the Entrance exam is going to be conducted and also the procedure for Admission

Thanks in Advance
harishgayatri


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 3, 2009)

*stusupport.ignou.ac.in/
*onlineadmission.ignou.ac.in/


----------

